# 2005 Z4 bluetooth setup



## commander_crash (Jun 10, 2004)

Have a 2005 Z4 with Bluetooth/Assist. But the car didn't come with any documentation on how to pair it with my phone! I've gone through all my books, searched a lot of online forums and had no luck thus far. 

So here goes... Anyone know how to pair a 2005 Z4 3.0 with a RAZR or Treo? I've got the card with the codes on it - I just can't figure out how to make the car "discoverable". I did attempt the holding push-to-talk button and turning the ignition to step 1 (and separately to step 2) with no luck. The car does not have NAV. 

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Mario Free (Oct 22, 2009)

It's easy, but make sure you turn the car on, then press the R/T button on the right side of the Steering wheel. That makes your car discoverable by your phone. ( I hear it is dicoverable for up to two minutes after starting the car up)

Next go to the Bluetooth mode on your cell phone. Try the menu button and look for Bluetooth option to detect. You will see that the Phone brings up BMWXXXXX the last four characters are the last four digits of your vehicle VIN number, that proves your phone found the Car. Now it should ask you to enter the Bluetooth Passkey code (PK code) it is a four digit number that should have come with your car papers when purchased. Enter that number in the phone, that will pair the car to the phone. Once you do this once you never have to do it again with that phone it picks it up automatically each time you are in the car.

If you don't have the PK code go to your nearest BMW dealer and they can retrieve it from the car's computer (takes 10 minutes). But you need that 4-digit PK code since it is unique to your Z4 2005 model car. The newer model BMW's now let you enter any random 4-digit PK code to pair your phone and Car, you just need to enter the same code in your phone then in your car... But that will not work with the 2005 model (again you need the car's specific PK code).

Good luck!


----------



## Debbiedeb (Sep 21, 2011)

*Another question answered.*

I did not get the code for my Z4 and could not figure out how to get it and just browsing my question is answered.. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## JanS (Oct 27, 2012)

*Thanks, that was easy!*

Thanks Mario Free, that was simple, did it in less than a minute. i was looking it up online and reading all sorts of stuff that confused me.


----------

